# Hebrew classes in Spain



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

More precisely in/near BCN ...

Does anyone know where to find it? While improving my Spanish on dialy basis through lot of reading and conversating, I had the plan of learning Hebrew already from long before relocating to Spain and even though it's probably quite useless on the job market I just would like to learn it due to my strong interest in the language and the country of Israel. Even when useless on the job market, I'd still like to go for it as a hobby. 

It seems though there is hardly any Jew living in Catalunia, and a synagogue seems to be very hard to find (those are often places organising such classes) ; I guess there's language schools that teach about every language you can think of, but the price tag would be too high since this city isn't exactly cheap to live in 

Any idea if there is any place where you can learn it for an affordable price? Language exchange would be OK but to find a Hebrew speaker isn't that easy neither here...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

could you look into the possiblity of doing an internet course?????

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Simon Harris who comes on here occasionally is a language teacher based in Barcelona and runs a translation agency website. I am sure he will be able to help. 

I was surprised what you said about Jews in the city as there was a Jewsih quarter 
I checked and found this Synagogues in Barcelona - Shuls in Barcelona - Jewish Temples in Barcelona 

HTH


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres also a person who uses the forum called "zenji" who does internet language course I think???

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/zenji.html

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried the Escuela oficial de idiomas, which will be called something similar with less vowels in Catalan.?


----------



## sarahmarks (Feb 4, 2010)

*Hebrew*

I don't know where you can get lessons unfortunately, but in the meantime I can recommend an excellent new book 'English Hebrew by Subject', which has free delivery worldwide... check it out online!
B'hatzlachah!
Sarah


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a short update: I found a Hebrew course and it's very affordable as well. It's not in a synagogue or so but it is organised by people who also run other activities for the Jewish community. So hopefully within a while I'll be able to update this topic in a more or less flawless Hebrew. Od lo avdah tikvateinu


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I think we prefer plain english...one of the reason I don't do posts in Cantonese


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol and Jo will delete it in her flawless manner.. 

Maiden x


----------

